# Active Directory Benutzerverwaltungstool?



## aquila (1. August 2005)

Liebe Community!

Ich bin leider ganz verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem AD-Tool, das mir aus einer Textfile meine Benutzer ausliest und Sie dann in mein Active Directory anlegt - Habe mittlerweile schon einige kennengelernt, bin leider mit keinem bischer zufrieden gewesen. (Es hat nie richtig funktioniert) Brauche dies weil ich ca. 800 User anlegen muss! 

Schön wäre es noch wenn ich mit diesem Tool den Pfad für den Userfolder, Profilesfolder und Loginscript angeben kann...

Hoffe es kennt einer von euch solch ein Tool...

Freue mich auf eure Antworten... Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------

